# Eagles



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

Found an eagle nest the other day. There are two adults and two chicks.

0001.jpg photo - Rod Prouty photos at pbase.com

001.jpg photo - Rod Prouty photos at pbase.com

006.jpg photo - Rod Prouty photos at pbase.com

Rod


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow Rod.. a Canon 1D MkV1 and a 1200mm lens...And a MkIII + 700mm lens puts my paltry Canon 5dMkII and the 300mm well & truly in the shade... Very nice kit indeed.

Welcome to TSF and a warm welcome to our Photographer's Corner...:wave:

Oh.. & yes, those are great images - stuff that I dream about - the nearest we get to those eagle nests here, is maybe a sparrow's nets :grin:


----------



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Donald.

How do I post photos directly without linking to them.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Rod another welcome to here









Totally beautiful pics there! You've captured a most magnificent creature perfectly, along with the other photos on you site by your partner? ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Rod








is the format. The address is the full url of the image. For example, your first image address is:
hxxp://i.pbase.com/o4/79/337279/1/134156370.U6Po9S4A.001.jpg
(I have munged the http to hxxp to stop it from rendering)

So if you use this format:










Replacing the munged hxxp with http, you get this:










Note that on TSF we have auto image resizing. you can go to your user interface to change the size you see - I have mine set at 800 pix but can still click on the bar to see the image at full size.


----------



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Amazing shots & detail ... just how close were you ?? 

Welcome :wave: to our humble group of enthusiasts


----------

